
Aware for Android – A better news reading experience - Buneme
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bunemekyakilika.aware
======
Buneme
Aware (which can be downloaded from the above link) is an app that works a lot
like Google Now on Tap, except for the fact that it is designed to analyse
news articles and then present information about the main people in the
article (for example,their wikipedia or instagram page).Moreover,it isn't
restricted to devices running Android Marshmallow, but it is compatible with
Jelly Bean forward (unlike Now on Tap). Try it, you might just like it

